

FDA halts sales of 23andMe DNA test kits  - bmahmood
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/11/25/23andme/3699329/

======
cjensen
Over reach -- 23andMe provides no medical treatment which can be regulated.
Rather they simply measure and recite a fact: your genome. That looks like a
pretty clear 1st Amendment case to me. Especially if they can back it up by
demonstrating that they only advertise things that are facts; for example,
study by X links SNP-N to condition Z and we can tell you if you have SNP-N.

